# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > گفتگو: زیبا سازی پروژه‌های اكسس

## alipoor123@gmail.com

در این تاپیك می‌خواهم همه دوستان كمك كنند تا برای زیبا سازی محیط پروژه‌های اكسس باید چه كارهای انجام داد تا محیط هر چه بیشتر كاربر پسندتر و زیباتر باشد

----------


## ali190

سلام
در اکسس 2007 کارهای خوبی میشه انجام داد
خروجی کار در اکسس2007 بسیار زیباتر از اکسس2003 هست
بنظرم استفاده از ابزار codejock هم میتونه کاربردی باشه
بنظرم هر کدوم از دوستان یک تصویر از محیط برنامشون رو به همراه توضیحات اندکی رو، جهت ایده گرفتن دیگران در این تایپیک قرار بدند
یاعلی

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سام. برگ سبزي تحفه و غيره!؟ عكس هاي زير مربوط به برنامه اي است كه چندسال قبل براي نمايندگي يكي از نشريات نوشتم. صفحه اصلي (مثلا سويچ برد) و فرم اصلي آن است. از تصوير و كامن باتن با مشخصه شفاف transparent استفاده شده بود. ديگر خود دانيد.
درضمن مديران محترم سايت مطلع باشند كه پس از تغييراتي كه ظاهر سايت نموده است. سرعت آن كاهش پيدا كرده و به سهولت سابق نمي شود با آن كار كرد. بعد از خارج شدن از سايت هم تا سيستم را ديسكانكت نكنم ، كامپيوتر سايت را رها نمي كند(يا بالعكس) راهنماي شود تا اگر مشكل از سيستم ماست برطرف كنيم.

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

این هم چند نمونه از تصاویر برنامه ای كه برای اساتید مجموعه خودمون درست كردم، روی آیكون ها كه بروید شكل آن ها تغییر می‌كند و زیبایی برنامه را دو چندان كرده كه برای مثال دو تصویر آخر برای یك فرم هستند ولی تصویر آخر وقتی است كه موس روی هر یك از آیكونها رفته كه من همه آیكونها را در یك تصویر نشان داده ام و البته اینكار رو خیلی سخت انجام دادم برای همین برای خودم و همه دوستان دست می‌زنم :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  
دوستان امیدوارم خوشتون امده باشه منتظر سایر دوستان برای تصاویر زیبای محیطهای كه ساخته اند هستم
2.JPG3.jpg

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

4.jpg5.jpg0.jpg1.JPG

----------


## ryonis

چند نمونه از فرم هاي برنامه بنده :

1- فرم ورود به برنامه (LOGIN) :
login.JPG

2- منوي اصلي برنامه كه فقط حاوي برخي آمار دم دستي است. در اين برنامه ، فقط از منوبارها استفاده كرده ام و خبري از switchboard ا واينجور چيزا نيست :

mmenu.jpg

3- استفاده از Tile Pictures ها به عنوان پس زمينه فرم ها كه باعث كاهش چشمگير حجم برنامه مي شود. ضمن آنكه مي توان تمام عكس ها را به جاي Embedded، بصورت Linked تعريف نمود :
using_tiles2.JPGusing_tiles.jpg

4- طراحي آيكن هاي مخصوص و شخصي با استفاده از photoshop و تهيه يك طرح با پسوند bmp كه البته خيلي باعث زيباتر شدن محيط برنامه تون ميشه. در عكس زير تعدادي از آيكن هاي برنامه ام رو براتون گذاشتم : 
iccoms.JPG

بزودي برخي ديگر از نكات گرافيكي قابل استفاده در اكسس را براتون ميارم. 
فعلاً...


موفق و شـــــاد باشيد - ريونيز   :تشویق:

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

دوستان اگه میشه نمونه با فرمت اکسس بزارین تا بشه استفاده کرد

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
من یک سری آیکن زیبا دارم که برای برنامه های اکسس استفاده میکنم از اونها
ولی فکر میکنم که شاید اینجا به دلایل قوانین سایت نشه اونها رو آورد
یک سری فارسی هستند، بقیه انگلیسی 
میشه گذاشت برای استفاده همه دوستان یا مثلا ً میشه من تو سایت خودم بذارم، بعدش اینجا لینک دانلودشو بذارم؟ک
یا همین تکنیک هایی که دوستان خوبمون استفاده کردن، میشه ازشون خواهش کرد که برایاستفاده همه اونها رو بذارن یا نه ؟
بالاخره اونها هم زحمت زیادی کشیدن و نمیشه همچین انتظاری رو از اونها داشت
ولی اگه مشکلی نداشته باشه،من کامندباتن هایی که خودم طراحی کردم و تو بیشتر برنامه ها هم ازشون استفاده میشه، مثل دکمه ذخیره یا دکمه ادیت، رو میذارم

----------


## mahdisk1

wolfstander  جان اگه آیکون ها رو بذاری که عالیه عزیزم

----------


## Profesorjd

با سلام و تشكر از كسي كه شروع كننده اين مبحث بوده است ( مشروط بر اينكه به نتيجه نهايي برسد )
1- جناب ريونيز روشي كه شما فرموديد من عمل ميكنم ( با استفاده از فتوشاپ ) ولي طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند . به نظرم نكته‌اي دارد كه بفرماييد ماهم بهره‌مند شويم .
2- جناب alipoor استفاده از عكس پس‌زمينه و طراحي كه باتن‌ها را با خاصيت transparent روي آنها قرار داد هم عمل كرده‌ام ( براي شروع برنامه‌هاي اندك نوشته شده از آن استفاده مي‌كنم ) ولي اينكه با كليك ، عكس پس‌زمينه را تعويض كرد كمي برنامه را سنگين نمي‌كند ؟ مگر اينكه روشي را كه بكار برده‌ايد آن چيزي نباشد كه بنده به نظرم آمده است . 
3- به نظرم كمي هم عجله كردم ظاهراً دوستان گرامي فعلاً دانه پاشيده‌اند كه جذب شويم و ادامه را توضيح دهند . بهر حال نويد ادامه ، با پست‌هاي بعدي اين عزيزان خواهد بود .

----------


## ali190

سلام
من آیکون ندارم
ولی یه سایت بهتون معرفی میکنم که توش پره از آیکون های باحال و شیک ، با سایز دلخواه و دسته بندی های مختلف

www.iconfinder.com

آیکون مورد دلخواهتون رو جستجو کنید
امیدوارم خوشتون باید
یاعلی

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

> با سلام و تشكر از كسي كه شروع كننده اين مبحث بوده است ( مشروط بر اينكه به نتيجه نهايي برسد )
> 1- جناب ريونيز روشي كه شما فرموديد من عمل ميكنم ( با استفاده از فتوشاپ ) ولي طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند . به نظرم نكته‌اي دارد كه بفرماييد ماهم بهره‌مند شويم .
> 2- جناب alipoor استفاده از عكس پس‌زمينه و طراحي كه باتن‌ها را با خاصيت transparent روي آنها قرار داد هم عمل كرده‌ام ( براي شروع برنامه‌هاي اندك نوشته شده از آن استفاده مي‌كنم ) ولي اينكه با كليك ، عكس پس‌زمينه را تعويض كرد كمي برنامه را سنگين نمي‌كند ؟ مگر اينكه روشي را كه بكار برده‌ايد آن چيزي نباشد كه بنده به نظرم آمده است . 
> 3- به نظرم كمي هم عجله كردم ظاهراً دوستان گرامي فعلاً دانه پاشيده‌اند كه جذب شويم و ادامه را توضيح دهند . بهر حال نويد ادامه ، با پست‌هاي بعدي اين عزيزان خواهد بود .


با عرض سلام و تشكر خدمت دوست عزیز
باید بگم كمی اشتباه متوجه شدید عكس پس زمینه كه عوض نمی‌شه بلكه هر آیكون كه می‌بینید بطور جداجدا تغییر می‌كنه اون هم وقتی كه با موس روی اون می‌روید بعد هم از خواصیت پرنت استفاده نكردم بلكه با مقدار دهی یك متغیر این كار رو كردم در ادامه صفحه منوی برنامه رو براتون می‌زارم

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

> سلام
> من آیکون ندارم
> ولی یه سایت بهتون معرفی میکنم که توش پره از آیکون های باحال و شیک ، با سایز دلخواه و دسته بندی های مختلف
> 
> www.iconfinder.com
> 
> آیکون مورد دلخواهتون رو جستجو کنید
> امیدوارم خوشتون باید
> یاعلی


خیلی عالی بود واقعا ممنونم

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
این هم یک نمونه از کارهایی که خودم انجام دادم
هم فایلهای bmp هست و هم فایلهای psd
البته کلی آیکن دیگه هم دارم که ممکنه به دلیل اینکه جزء وارز محسوب بشه و کپی رایت داشته باشه، نمیتونم اینجا آپلود کنم
بازم میگردم ببینم از این دکمه ها تو برنامه های دیگه ام اگه داشتم، میذارم
دوستان هم اگه از این موارد دارند، بذارن که ما هم استفاده کنیم

----------


## Fatollah_ghazi

> سلام
> این هم یک نمونه از کارهایی که خودم انجام دادم
> هم فایلهای bmp هست و هم فایلهای psd
> البته کلی آیکن دیگه هم دارم که ممکنه به دلیل اینکه جزء وارز محسوب بشه و کپی رایت داشته باشه، نمیتونم اینجا آپلود کنم
> بازم میگردم ببینم از این دکمه ها تو برنامه های دیگه ام اگه داشتم، میذارم
> دوستان هم اگه از این موارد دارند، بذارن که ما هم استفاده کنیم


با سلام منم اين چند آيكون رو كه خودم درست كردم تقديم ميكنم به همه .

----------


## Profesorjd

> نوشته شده توسط *Profesorjd*  				 				با سلام و تشكر از كسي كه شروع كننده اين مبحث بوده است ( مشروط بر اينكه به نتيجه نهايي برسد )
> 1- جناب ريونيز روشي كه شما فرموديد من عمل ميكنم ( با استفاده از فتوشاپ )  ولي طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند . به نظرم نكته‌اي دارد كه بفرماييد  ماهم بهره‌مند شويم .
> 2- جناب alipoor استفاده از عكس پس‌زمينه و طراحي كه باتن‌ها را با خاصيت  transparent روي آنها قرار داد هم عمل كرده‌ام ( براي شروع برنامه‌هاي اندك  نوشته شده از آن استفاده مي‌كنم ) ولي اينكه با كليك ، عكس پس‌زمينه را  تعويض كرد كمي برنامه را سنگين نمي‌كند ؟ مگر اينكه روشي را كه بكار  برده‌ايد آن چيزي نباشد كه بنده به نظرم آمده است . 
> 3- به نظرم كمي هم عجله كردم ظاهراً دوستان گرامي فعلاً دانه پاشيده‌اند كه  جذب شويم و ادامه را توضيح دهند . بهر حال نويد ادامه ، با پست‌هاي بعدي  اين عزيزان خواهد بود .
>  			 		 	  با عرض سلام و تشكر خدمت دوست عزیز
> باید بگم كمی اشتباه متوجه شدید عكس پس زمینه كه عوض نمی‌شه بلكه هر آیكون  كه می‌بینید بطور جداجدا تغییر می‌كنه اون هم وقتی كه با موس روی اون  می‌روید بعد هم از خواصیت پرنت استفاده نكردم بلكه با مقدار دهی یك متغیر  این كار رو كردم در ادامه صفحه منوی برنامه رو براتون می‌زارم


با سلام و تشكر
1- منظورم از بيان آن مطالب بكارگيري آيكون نبود . بهرحال سايتهاي مختلفي براي دريافت آيكون هست و يا ميشود با فتوشاپ و غيره آيكون ساخت . منظورم نحوه بكارگيري آيكون بود . وقتي از آيكون غيرمستطيلي استفاده ميكنم درست در جاي خود قرار نميگيرد ( مانند عكس دوم با اين توضيح كه باتن با فتوشاپ ساخته شده ) و مانند كار شما بنظر نمي‌رسد . 
2- در عكس Start‌ از خاصيت نمايش يا عدم نمايش عكس استفاده كردم ( البته با آموخته‌ها از اين سايت و راهنمايي دوستان) 
Start.JPG untitled1.JPG

----------


## wolfstander

سلام
یک سوال از دوست خوبمون Profesorjd  داشتم
اون هم اینکه وقتی من عکسی رو برای پس زمینه فرم انتخاب میکنم، روی هر کلیدی که میرم، فرمم میپره
همچین پرش میکنه عکسش که بیا و ببین
به به 
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
شما این مشکل رو دارید تو فرمهاتون یا خیر؟
اگه هم که ندارید، مشکل رو چطور حل کرده اید؟

----------


## ryonis

دوستان عزيز سلام، خيلي فروم مفيدي راه افتاده... از همه دوستاني كه همكاري مي كنن ممنونم.

لطفاً دوستاني كه با عكس هاي متحرك (gif) و انيميشن روي فرم كار كردن هم از تجربيات خود بنويسن. بنده شخصاً يه مدتي سعي كردم. اما در انتها پشيمون شدم و الان حتي به هيچ كسي پيشنهاد اين كار رو هم نمي كنم. 
به نظر من تصاوير و آبجكت هاي متحرك دو دسته اند:
1- آبجكت هايي كه ذاتاً متحرك هستند. مثل فايل هاي gif متحرك (چيزي شبيه اين :  :قهقهه: ) و استفاده از ActiveXاي به نام anigif.ocx.
2- آبجكت هايي كه توسط برنامه نويسي متحرك ميشوند و كاربر گمان ميكند آبجكت حركت ميكنه يا خاموش روشن ميشه يا ...

بنده ابتدا روش اول رو امتحان كردم. اما زياد مفيد نبود. در روش دوم هم به جاهاي خوبي رسيدم كه مدتي هم در برنامه هام ازشون استفاده مي كردم( مثل چشمك زدن كليد خروج يا سُـرخوردن يك نوشته در بالاي فرم يا ...)
اما وقتي با PCهاي با سرعت پايين مواجه شدم و پرش هاي اعصاب خوردكن اين روش رو ديدم بطوركلي دور اين كار رو خط كشيدم و ديگه سمت اش هم نرفتم. 

... حال خواهش من اينه كه اگر از دوستان و اساتيد محترم، كسي روش بهتري سراغ داره لطف كنه و به ما هم توضيحي بده.

 :متفکر:  متشكــــــــــرم - ريونيز  :متفکر:

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

> سلام
> یک سوال از دوست خوبمون Profesorjd داشتم
> اون هم اینکه وقتی من عکسی رو برای پس زمینه فرم انتخاب میکنم، روی هر کلیدی که میرم، فرمم میپره
> همچین پرش میکنه عکسش که بیا و ببین
> به به 
> 
> شما این مشکل رو دارید تو فرمهاتون یا خیر؟
> اگه هم که ندارید، مشکل رو چطور حل کرده اید؟


سلام عزیز دل جناب wolfstander
باید عرض كنم كه این كار رو با تعریف یك متغیر باید انجام بدی تا فرم آیكون دائما نپره یعنی ماجرا از این قرار كه با تعریف یك دستور if در رویداد باتن كه اگر مقدار متغییر برابر با مثلا یك بود از دستور if خارج بشه (exit sub) و اگر كه مقدار آن صفر بود (else) مقدار visibled آیكون ها تغییر كنه و برعكس همین ماجرا رو در دیتیل فرم داشته باشی تا دائما دستور اجرا نشه و دائما آیكون ها در فرم نپرند

----------


## ryonis

> با سلام و تشكر از كسي كه شروع كننده اين مبحث بوده است ( مشروط بر اينكه به نتيجه نهايي برسد )
> 1- جناب ريونيز روشي كه شما فرموديد من عمل ميكنم ( با استفاده از فتوشاپ ) ولي طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند . به نظرم نكته‌اي دارد كه بفرماييد ماهم بهره‌مند شويم ....


منظورتان رو متوجه نميشم. مشكل تون دقيقاً چيه؟ خروجي فتوشاپ رو با فرمت bmp ذخيره كنين. "_طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند"_ يعني چي؟

----------


## wolfstander

> باید عرض كنم كه این كار رو با تعریف یك متغیر باید انجام بدی تا فرم آیكون دائما نپره یعنی ماجرا از این قرار كه با تعریف یك دستور if در رویداد باتن كه اگر مقدار متغییر برابر با مثلا یك بود از دستور if خارج بشه (exit sub) و اگر كه مقدار آن صفر بود (else) مقدار visibled آیكون ها تغییر كنه و برعكس همین ماجرا رو در دیتیل فرم داشته باشی تا دائما دستور اجرا نشه و دائما آیكون ها در فرم نپرند


سلام
من دقیق متوجه این قضیه نشدم
جواب شما دو قسمت داره
یکی برای آیکن هاست، یکی برای عکس پس زمینه فرم
برای آیکن ها رو که من کارنکردم
برای عکس پس زمینه مشکل دارم
شما نمونه ای دارید که بذارید ما هم استفاده کنیم؟
البته اگه زحمت نداره ها
زحمت داشته باشه که هیچی
در مورد آیکن ها هم بازم علم من زیاد نیست
من میام از اونت mouse Over استفاده میکنم که البته کار رو خیلی سخت میکنه
در مورد استفاده از ocx ها هم که من به شخصه باهاشون مخالفم
چون روی هر سیستمی که بخواید برنامه رو نصب کنید، باید اونها رو هم رجیستر کنید
و وقتی که کاربر از خود من هم کمتر بلده و کلیک رو نمیدونه که یعنی چه، پس بیخیال این قضیه میشم
در انتظار توضیحات راهنمایی کننده شما دوست خوبم و بقیه هستم که راهنمایی کنید 
با تشکر

----------


## Profesorjd

با سلام و تشكر از دوستان 



> یک سوال از دوست خوبمون Profesorjd  داشتم
>  اون هم اینکه وقتی من عکسی رو برای پس زمینه فرم انتخاب میکنم، روی هر کلیدی که میرم، فرمم میپره
>  همچین پرش میکنه عکسش که بیا و ببین
>  به به


1- بعضي مواقع پيش آمده است دليلي برايش ندارم . اما نه آنگونه كه زياد پرش  داشته باشد . راه حلي هم نيافتم ولي در بعضي از رايانه‌ها اين پرش وجود  نداشته پس بنظرم ربطي به كد يا تعاريف اكسس نبايد داشته باشد .



> منظورتان رو متوجه نميشم. مشكل تون دقيقاً چيه؟ خروجي فتوشاپ رو با فرمت bmp ذخيره كنين. "_طرح نهايي در باتن خوب نمي‌نشيند"_ يعني چي؟


2- به عكس دوم تاپيك 16 دقت بفرماييد منظورم آن است .



> نوشته شده توسط *alipoor123@gmail.com*  				 				 باید عرض كنم كه این كار رو با تعریف یك متغیر  باید انجام بدی تا فرم آیكون دائما نپره یعنی ماجرا از این قرار كه با  تعریف یك دستور if در رویداد باتن كه اگر مقدار متغییر برابر با مثلا یك  بود از دستور if خارج بشه (exit sub) و اگر كه مقدار آن صفر بود (else)  مقدار visibled آیكون ها تغییر كنه و برعكس همین ماجرا رو در دیتیل فرم  داشته باشی تا دائما دستور اجرا نشه و دائما آیكون ها در فرم نپرند


3- اين موضوع را هم بنده مانند دوست بسيار عزيزم wolfstander متوجه نشدم ظاهراً جواب ايشون در خصوص باتن باشد نه عكس پس زمينه فرم .

----------


## amir91

این هم یک نمونه دیگر
Capture.PNG
Capture2.jpg

----------


## nazanin_90

سلام
آيا ممكن است از جناب آقاي بهرامي درخواست نمايم كه تصاوير بيشتري از نمونه برنامه خود را در اين تاپيك ارائه نمايند .؟ راستش من با ديدن دو يا سه تصوير از اينترفيس برنامه ايشان خيلي تحت تاثير قرار گرفتم و باورم در خصوص ضعف ها و محدوديت هاي اكسس از نظر كاربرپسند بودن ظاهر برنامه هاي آن عوض شود . 
با تشكر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> آيا ممكن است از جناب آقاي بهرامي درخواست نمايم كه تصاوير بيشتري از نمونه برنامه خود را در اين تاپيك ارائه نمايند .؟ راستش من با ديدن دو يا سه تصوير از اينترفيس برنامه ايشان خيلي تحت تاثير قرار گرفتم و باورم در خصوص ضعف ها و محدوديت هاي اكسس از نظر كاربرپسند بودن ظاهر برنامه هاي آن عوض شود . 
> با تشكر


 سلام
مطمئناً دوستان دیگری هم هستند که برنامه هائی با اینترفیس های خیلی جالب تر از برنامه من طراحی نموده اند و بنده شخصاً خیلی علاقه مندم که تصاویر برنامه های این عزیزان را مشاهده نمایم.
علی ایحال بنا به درخواست شما از قسمت های مختلف برنامه ام تعدادی عکس گرفته  و درلینک زیر آپلود نموده ام.
موفق باشید
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81135395...cture.rar.html

----------


## saeed1234n

با سلام
خدمت استاد بهرامی
مثل همیشه خیر کننده بود
جناب بهرامی طراحی همچون نرم افزاری چقدر زمان برده است ؟
 با دیدن تصاویر سوالهای بسیار زیادی بذهنم رسید اگر صلاح بدانید در این تاپیک یا تاپیکی مجزا از خدمتان بپرسم ؟

----------


## mrsp1988

سلام آقای بهرامی میشه فایل برنامه ای که عکس هاشو زحمت گشیدید گذاشته اید را برای دانلود بذارید تا ما تاطه کارها از اون استفاده کنیم 
پیشا پیش از شما متشکرم

----------


## nazanin_90

> سلام آقای بهرامی میشه فایل برنامه ای که عکس هاشو زحمت گشیدید گذاشته اید را برای دانلود بذارید تا ما تاطه کارها از اون استفاده کنیم 
> پیشا پیش از شما متشکرم


سلام
اين تصاوير نشانگر حرفه اي بودن طراح و تهيه كننده آن دارد و بايد عرض كنم خيلي عالي بود .
هرچند من هم سوالات زيادي در خصوص تصاوير فوق در ذهنم نقش بسته ولي ميدانم كه مطرح كردن آنها در اينجا صحيح نيست و نبايد هم از راز و رمز برنامه فوق از تهيه كننده آن سوالي بپرسيم چون اين برنامه يك برنامه اختصاصي است و برنامه نويس براي تهيه آن قطعاً زحمت زيادي كشيده است و درخواست فايل برنامه آن هم احتمالاً نسخه mdb  آن واقعاً يك انتظار ................. است . 
با تشكر

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

عرض سلام
این هم یه نمونه از کارای بنده
_MainPage.jpgresult.jpgAdd SubCourse.jpgAd Course.jpgcourse.jpg

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

این هم یه نمونه دیگه
LogIn.jpgMainPage.jpgM.jpg

----------


## nazanin_90

سلام
دوستانیکه ازریبون در برنامه خود استفاده میکنند در صورت امکان تصاویری ازبرنامه خود را در اینجا قرار بدهند.
با تشکر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> دوستانیکه ازریبون در برنامه خود استفاده میکنند در صورت امکان تصاویری ازبرنامه خود را در اینجا قرار بدهند.
> با تشکر


سلام
لینک های زیر:
http://s5.picofile.com/file/8116013834/PicRiboon.jpg




موفق باشید

----------


## saeed1234n

با سلام
خدمت استاد بهرامی
نحوه ایجاد ریبون ها چگونه است .

----------


## saeed1234n

با سلام
جناب استاد بهرامی همچنان منتظریم

----------


## alirezabahrami

> با سلام
> خدمت استاد بهرامی
> نحوه ایجاد ریبون ها چگونه است .





> با سلام
> جناب استاد بهرامی همچنان منتظریم


سلام سعید عزیز!
صرفاً عرض کنم که برای ایجاد ریبون برنامه فوق از کامپوننت های کوجک(Codejock) استفاده کرده ام .
ضمناً با توجه به اینکه در دو تصویر قبل موقعیت مکانی و سایز ساعت فرم بهم ریخته بود در تصویر جدید آن را اصلاح کردم. و مورد دیگر اینکه میتوان استایل های مختلف را برای ریبون بکار برد که من شخصاً با توجه به ایجاد نوار عنوان سفارشی از استایل آفیس 2007 مشکی استفاده می کنم.
یاعلی

----------


## saeed1234n

با سلام



> صرفاً عرض کنم که برای ایجاد ریبون برنامه فوق از کامپوننت های کوجک(Codejock) استفاده کرده ام .


جناب استاد بهرامي اگر زحمتي نباشد  كامپوننت فوق الذكر را  يا لينك دانلود آنرا قرار دهيد .
و اگر محبت كنيد طرز استفاده و بكارگيري آنرا نيز تا حدودي بيان كنيد ممنون مي شويم.

----------


## ARData

Capture.JPGArshad Database Programming

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> Capture.JPGArshad Database Programming


سلام
اگر ممکنه روش Transparent گردن فرم رو توضیح بدید

ممنون
یاحق

----------


## nazanin_90

> سلام
> لینک های زیر:
> http://s5.picofile.com/file/8116013834/PicRiboon.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


ضمن سلام و عرض تبریک حلول سال 1393
 سالی پر ازخیر و برکت همراه با سلامتی و تندرستی برای همه آرزومندم 
میتوانم بپرسم نحوه نمایش گزارش در برنامه زیبای فوق به چه صورت است؟
با تشکر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> ضمن سلام و عرض تبریک حلول سال 1393
> سالی پر ازخیر و برکت همراه با سلامتی و تندرستی برای همه آرزومندم 
> میتوانم بپرسم نحوه نمایش گزارش در برنامه زیبای فوق به چه صورت است؟
> با تشکر


من هم سال نو را به تمام دوستان تبریک عرض می کنم 
تصویر زیر را ملاحظه بفرما!
قابل ذکر است در زمان چاپ تب امکانات چاپ ازحالت مخفی در آمده و برعکس بقیه تب ها مخفی میشوند.
موفق باشید

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81176130...oolsRiboon.jpg

----------


## royasaz_bam

بردران یه نگاهی به گوشیهای موبایلتون بی اندازید
آخه چرا باید اندروئید محبوب بشه
 منو دیگه چیه
مگه دارید با سیستم عامل داس کار میکنید
منو رو یادمه اولین بار توی NC 5 دیدم یه برنامه از شرکت نوتون کومندز که تحت داس بود 
چه محبوبیتی برای خودش دست پا کرد ولی میدونید چند سال پیش بود اشتباه نکنم 1995 
هنوز دارید منو میسازیم فکر میکنیم شکل یه برنامه شده پروژه مون
یا اون همه ایکون عجیب غریب تازه خیی پیشرفت کردیم شدیم win95
بله دوستن ایکن هم دیگه قدیمیه
لازمه برنامه زیبا و کاربر پسند هوشمندی برنامتونه
مثلا وقتی خروج میزنید خودکار پک آپ گیری کنه
خیلی از عملگرها مثل اجرای جستجو رو به عهده اونت های افتر آبدیت یا چنج بگذارید 
یه نگاهی به سرچ گوگل بی اندازید
چقدر ساده ولی محبوب
از ایجاد دکمه های زیادی اجتناب کنید
اجرای گزارشات و بازکردن فرمها روی به عهده دابل کلیک یا کلیک برروی محتوا بگذارید
و یا با یه راست کلیک 
برنامتونو هوشمند کنید پیش بینی کنید که چه خطاهایی کاربر انجام میده
میتونید بجای پیام دادن از عوض کردن رنگ یا چشمک زدن اشیا استفاده کنید 
ساعتها برنامه بنویسید تا یک ثانیه کاربرتان کمتر زمان برای ثبت بگذارد

برنامتونو مثه یه دختر که میخاد مورد توجه قرار بگیره با هزارقلم آرایش رنگ لاب نیآرایید.
باهوشش کنید زیبا میشه

----------


## farnaz330

سلام
میشه راهنمایی کنین که چطوری فرم به طور مستقل نمایش می دهید (بدون نمایش منو های اکسس)

----------


## darakar

با سلام
من برای یک بانک اطلاعاتی فرمی طراحی کردم که فیلدهای اون به طور انتخابی پر میشن. سوالم اینه که آیا می تونم برنامه ای بنویسم که توی گزارش نهایی فقط فیلدهایی آورده بشه که اطلاعات توی اونها هست؟

----------


## saeed1234n

سلام
اگر منظورتون اینه که اگر بعضی از فیلدها خالی بود
در گزارش دیده نشه بله شدنی است

----------


## rero.639

باسلام به همگی دوستان. کار همگی دوستان زیبا و خلاقانه بود. دوستان اگه منم یه بانک درست کنم و گیر زیباسازیش باشم آیا میتونم ازتون کمک بگیرم؟

----------


## mohammadsaleh

با استفاده از ریبون شرکت codejoke این کار انجام شده است. 
من همه راههایی که دوستان دارند طی می کنم رفتم ولی هیچکدوم به زیبایی و پایداری ریبون کدجوک نیست. خوبیش اینه که منو هم میتونی طراحی کنی. حسن بزرگ اون هم اینه که با مینمایز و ماکزیمایز و ری استور شدن پنجره هیچ چیزی بهم نمیریزه. یک فرم که در عین حال که دینامیک هست از ثبات و پایداری بالایی برخورداره.
از زمانی که از این منوها و ریبون ها استفاده می کنم در طراحی یک برنامه استاندارد از نظر ظاهر هیچ مشکلی ندارم و تمام هم و غمم یافتن موضوعات جدید و نوینه.
برای تشویق دوستان میگم، الان دیگه نرم افزارها مخصوصا در هر موضوعی بخواد استفاده بشه حداقل یک سامانه پیامکی لازم داره. و من اینکارو تو نرم افزارهام انجام میدم. یه مدت با سیم کارت و مودم بود ولی الان دیگه با وب سرویس پیامک ارسال می کنم. 
اگر می خواهید ظاهر برنامه تون خوب بشه این راه رو یک بار یاد بگیرید و با خیال راحت فکرتون رو مشغول کارهای بزرگتر کنید.
به نظرم تالار اکسس یک کم داره درجا میزنه. الان وقتشه که دیگه اساتید به صورت تخصصی تر مباحث مهمی مثل اکسس در شبکه داخلی و اکسس در شبکه جهانی را رو مطرح کنند و سطح علمی و فنی اعضا را بالا ببرند.

ببخشید مطالب همین طور اومد شاید جاش اینجا نبود ولی یه دغدغه بود که مطرح کردم.

----------


## saeed1234n

سلام

لطفا آموزش استفاده از این نرم افزار را قرار دهید

----------


## mohammadsaleh

نمونه زیر رو چند ماه پیش خدمت چندتن از دوستان ایمیل کرده بودم.

http://s3.picofile.com/file/8198862868/ribon.rar.html

توجه داشته باشید در ویندوز 7 منوها قشنگتر نمایش داده میشه

توضیحات برای دوستان تازه کار میدم شما که استاد هستید
1- ابتدا اکیتو ایکس رو با رجیستریتور موجود رجیستر می کنید
2- با کامندبار دیزانیر ریبون و منو رو طراحی می کنید
3-بقیه جزئیات رو هم که با ملاحظه کدهای فرم متوجه میشید

موفق باشید

----------


## حمیدشیر

سلام دررابطه مورد شماره 2 چطوری منوبار ایجاد کردین میشه راهنمایی کنین

----------

